# Sifu Heinrich Pfaff- high kicking in WT/WC?



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

sifu plaff demo- very cool demo 




 
high kicking close in WT?




 
Anyone ever heard of this guy?  He's really good.  
And wondering do you think high kicking has a place in WC/WT?  Do any of you practice this in class?

I did a small demo on hubbie for the TKD kids we were teaching once, trying to emulate this sifu's high kick off an arm latch.  Pulled it off, but it felt odd kicking head high that close, thought I wasn't going to clear hubbie's shoulder (my head height).  
Folks really liked it thought it was soooo cool, but didn't want to risk trying to do it again (beginners luck! lol!) Used it to flash up the WC to get the kids interested in the new techniques, them being from a kicking art.

It worked, but was wondering if anyone actually trained this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKPILLBpkrE


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 12, 2008)

Well wasn't that some fancy stuff right there , nice uniforms and he reminded me a bit of Fabio , so the chicks will definitely love him .

 As for the high kicks , no way man , that sort of caper will get you dumped on your **** in the street .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Well wasn't that some fancy stuff right there , nice uniforms and he reminded me a bit of Fabio , so the chicks will definitely love him .
> 
> As for the high kicks , no way man , that sort of caper will get you dumped on your **** in the street .


 

Fabio! ha! His demo's are way groovy.  When we did a deom of that latch and kick of his, I almost bought it right in front of a gym full of people! lol! (that would have sucked, I hate doing demos)
I thought it was kinda cool when he latched both the guys wrists and front kicked him in the face.  

The shoulder bashing thing is neat too.  Reminds me of moshing.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my seniors told me a story that a rather large strong man had heard that Yip Man was very good with his hands .
 So he attacked Yip Man by grabbing his arms so he couldn't use them , apparently Yip Man kicked right up between the attackers arms , at not much more than punching range and struck him in the throat . Could be a fairy tale , I don't know, that is just what I was told .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> One of my seniors told me a story that a rather large strong man had heard that Yip Man was very good with his hands .
> So he attacked Yip Man by grabbing his arms so he couldn't use them , apparently Yip Man kicked right up between the attackers arms , at not much more than punching range and struck him in the throat . Could be a fairy tale , I don't know, that is just what I was told .


 

That kinda looks like what he's doing, although in alot of the video he's much farther away.
And wouldn't you use your "shoulder bump" close up like in a bear hug or if they have your arms pinned?

Fabio, that's just tickles me.  (I may be weird, but I never thought Fabio was good looking.  Kinda dorfey looking.)

Although, be careful writing WC stuff off as farie tales, alot of people think Yim wing chun and ng muy were fariey tales too.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> One of my seniors told me a story that a rather large strong man had heard that Yip Man was very good with his hands .
> So he attacked Yip Man by grabbing his arms so he couldn't use them , apparently Yip Man kicked right up between the attackers arms , at not much more than punching range and struck him in the throat . Could be a fairy tale , I don't know, that is just what I was told .


 
My OTHER instructor has studied WT and he's done the same move on hubbie.  caught him right under the chin.
This other instructor is 6'4" and a bit stocky (built like samo hung) and he can fling that foot of his around like it's nothing.  

That does seem to be what Pfaff is doing a few times in these videos.  Kicking in punching range.
Reminds me of Cynthia rothrock movies, when she kicks the bad guy that's got her in a rear bear hug by bringing her leg freakishly straight up and over her shoulder to kick him in the face.  lol!
Only, his kicking seems actually more doable.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I like the Sifu.  I can see that not many have much to say about it.  His kicks are cool as h*ll, and I would love to learn to do that!  I guess 'cause I was a big kicker back in the day in TSD, and I can see how very, very, different the techniques are in his kicking from other more common kicking arts.

Guess I'll just keep watching the videos and try to use some of that stuff to spruce up our demos for Hubbies school.  (ack! back to square one with that one again.  Man, dude,.. no more demos!  Hate getting up in front of people and "performing"!)  I don't have the "stage presence" of this guy.  
Texas is big on TKD and MMA, doing stuff like that in a demo just might get people's attention.

And no, he doesn't look like Fabio.  He's cuter than him. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 12, 2008)

My Sifu is a big kicker. He is type to mixed high kicks with Wing Chun kicks to confuse his opponents. It may have something to do with Shaolin and Tae Kwon Do training in the past too. But He taught High Kicks first and middle range kicks. Like your side kick front kick crescent kicks and axe kicks. 

Beside I also practice the wing chun kicks. Since they are low they easier to do in succession. For instance Chain kicks...

You kick three times on one leg than switch. You can alternate kicks. I believe Authenic Wing Chun uses kicks as well as hands. But this is my humble opinion. My Sifu had us practice punches til our hands fell off. An he had us practice kicks til our legs fell off. 


But I think kicking is very important.

There have been extra stuff added to Wing Chun to also include more kicking techniques with the wing Chun:

*One is Kicking Form*

*



* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR0d0Q3iRws&feature=related


_Check out Chain Kicks:_





 




 

*Second there is Chi Gurk or Chi Gerk  check it out on youtube*

*Third the Wooden man teaches Eight Kicks*


*Yea I hope you guys like these videos. I know I did!*



Si-Je said:


> sifu plaff demo- very cool demo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 13, 2008)

Neat videos, thanks alot.  Gonna memorize that kicking form, that looked pretty cool from the first video.

The outside cresent kick is what I use to clear hubbies arm after latching for that demo, or variant of it.  But, if you do the kick like a TKD kick it's too wide and your chances of getting you foot/leg stuck on the shoulder is greater.
Sifu Pfaff seems to be coming more straight up and forward with all those kicks.  (He's got some serious rubber legs too! the guy can just flop that foot around!)
Even when he's kicking up and over their arms and such, and he's way closer to the person than I was with hubbie.
The leg kicking is so much more practical, of course.  And I'd probably never use high kicking like that in real situation, but, it's still pretty cool.
Many schools seem to focus more on hands than kicking.  Got to have both.  Both make the wing chunner.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting. But as for TKD some of them are wilder. But they have some which are more condense for fighting so he can generate a kick from a really close distance. 




Si-Je said:


> Neat videos, thanks alot. Gonna memorize that kicking form, that looked pretty cool from the first video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

I can still kick pretty well, but those days are so over for me!  With my first art, I could do the jump spinning heel kick, roundhouse, whatever, two three kick combos with one leg, blah, blah.    
Fun stuff, but got injured in the lower back at work.  I couldn't kick higher than waist height for 2-3 years!  Just now got to where I can agian, but I really don't want to push it.

It's all neat-o for demos, but I'd rather stick with my new kicking art, WC.    But, it's still a temptaion 'cause it looks so cool!

Our kicks in TSD weren't so wild as some TKD I've seen, but our teacher taught the old Korean way, and was a stickler for technque over aerobatics.

But, I've NEVER seen anyone kick like that Sifu does.  He makes it look so non-challant and natural like anyone could just up and do that!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

What made your Tang Soo Doo Teacher kicks so good?


Please elaborate?





Si-Je said:


> I can still kick pretty well, but those days are so over for me! With my first art, I could do the jump spinning heel kick, roundhouse, whatever, two three kick combos with one leg, blah, blah.
> Fun stuff, but got injured in the lower back at work. I couldn't kick higher than waist height for 2-3 years! Just now got to where I can agian, but I really don't want to push it.
> 
> It's all neat-o for demos, but I'd rather stick with my new kicking art, WC.  But, it's still a temptaion 'cause it looks so cool!
> ...


----------



## Siu (Dec 15, 2008)

Sifu Pfaff moves really well on the videos. It seem like he does the high kicks for demo purpose only. Check out this comment from one of his student

http://www.art-of-yongtjun.com/geschiedenis/Sifu H.Pfaff eng 2.htm

Great Video !


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> What made your Tang Soo Doo Teacher kicks so good?
> 
> 
> Please elaborate?


 
Chambering the kick, balance work, keeping guard up and forward.  (similar with the blocks, you "chambered" first or folded arms over centerline first before executing each block)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

The Problem with fighting is you may not have time to chamber the kick.




Si-Je said:


> Chambering the kick, balance work, keeping guard up and forward. (similar with the blocks, you "chambered" first or folded arms over centerline first before executing each block)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> The Problem with fighting is you may not have time to chamber the kick.


 

But, of course.  But, it keeps your kicks (TKD style) from getting too wild.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Please explain how it keeps your kicks from getting to wild?




Si-Je said:


> But, of course. But, it keeps your kicks (TKD style) from getting too wild.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Please explain how it keeps your kicks from getting to wild?


 
Allows you to keep your balance centered and it's a return point for multiple kicking with the same leg.  Gives more of a snap in your kicking adding speed to snap, and keeps you from placing your kicking leg down on the ground after kicking with all your weight on it.  Keeping you from being leg swept so easily.  

WC/WT kicking does this, but the "chamber" is IN the stance itself.    Giving you spring, speed, and power in kicking, no?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Very Interesting Si-Je. An yes your correct with Wing Chun Kicking. Actually no chambering unless your doing consecutive chain kicks...


But in fighting the average TKD or Karate guy won't chamber his kicks!!!





Si-Je said:


> Allows you to keep your balance centered and it's a return point for multiple kicking with the same leg. Gives more of a snap in your kicking adding speed to snap, and keeps you from placing your kicking leg down on the ground after kicking with all your weight on it. Keeping you from being leg swept so easily.
> 
> WC/WT kicking does this, but the "chamber" is IN the stance itself. Giving you spring, speed, and power in kicking, no?


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Very Interesting Si-Je. An yes your correct with Wing Chun Kicking. Actually no chambering unless your doing consecutive chain kicks...
> 
> 
> But in fighting the average TKD or Karate guy won't chamber his kicks!!!


 
I know, but we did.  Used chamber to block or leg check kicks too.  Like the fold up before you do an arm block.  You can chamber and drop your elbow to the knee to "cover" like a boxer (kinda) when getting kicked in the midriff.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Does other styles every try to sweep the leg when your chambering?

Also doesn't that kinda of telegraph your going to kick?




Si-Je said:


> I know, but we did. Used chamber to block or leg check kicks too. Like the fold up before you do an arm block. You can chamber and drop your elbow to the knee to "cover" like a boxer (kinda) when getting kicked in the midriff.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Does other styles every try to sweep the leg when your chambering?
> 
> Also doesn't that kinda of telegraph your going to kick?


 
Sure, it's kinda a "oh crap" move against being kicked while your trying to kick too.  Which happens alot in sparring.  You bring the chamber foreward leading with the knee, and you have the neat little shin to shin leg check.  Always hated that!  Got good at dodging. lol!

WT/WC kicks you when you chamber.   There is a spinning sweep move that some people looks cool that we learned too.  They like that one in the movies.  Tried that on hubbie, his leg stopped me with a thunk! and I fell over on the floor.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

So whats the moral to this story?


lol




Si-Je said:


> Sure, it's kinda a "oh crap" move against being kicked while your trying to kick too. Which happens alot in sparring. You bring the chamber foreward leading with the knee, and you have the neat little shin to shin leg check. Always hated that! Got good at dodging. lol!
> 
> WT/WC kicks you when you chamber.  There is a spinning sweep move that some people looks cool that we learned too. They like that one in the movies. Tried that on hubbie, his leg stopped me with a thunk! and I fell over on the floor.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> So whats the moral to this story?
> 
> 
> lol


 

Don't try TKD moves on WT man! lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 18, 2008)

Well if their a skilled TKD fighter they should be able to get the moves off?

That is if they know how to fight with TKD




Si-Je said:


> Don't try TKD moves on WT man! lol!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Well if their a skilled TKD fighter they should be able to get the moves off?
> 
> That is if they know how to fight with TKD


 
Sounds like a good theory.  
I thought so too.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree, Well to me it all depends on the Martial Artist.




Si-Je said:


> Sounds like a good theory.
> I thought so too.


----------

